# brown algae on rocks...



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

My 30 gal. tank is starting to get brown algae on the rocks.I used to have a pleco in it but I have a black rhom in there now,so I took the pleco out.I raised the temp about a week ago to be better for my p.What could be causing this and how do I get rid of it?Thanks.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Well 2 things to check is make sure you don't have direct sunlight on your tank and also make sure you have pretty low Nitrate levels.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

I had alittle bit of that on my plants in my 55 when there was no fish in there. But once I put fish in there again and did a water change it went away...

MAD


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

it is natural, it is caused by light, and you can scrub it off.


----------

